# The Baby Makers



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Just watched _The Baby Makers _ tv programme aired last night on BBC1 NI. Thought it was very sensitively produced while also being informative (even for an old timer like me!) as it was interesting to actually see what goes on from a clinician's point of view. My heart went out to both couples. Never having managed to have a 'live birth' (hate that term, btw as it's so impersonal!) from tx or otherwise, I particularly related to *A & A*. I really admire both couples taking part in the programme as it is such an arduous process to go through, never mind going though it with cameras following you...


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi

Hats off to those brave couples! I did feel for them I was so hoping for a happy ending for them..

I was wondering could I be a couple who could go through IVF while being filmed, Dam yeah if it meant a free cycle!


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Just watched it there as had it recorded an then we they are in the 2ww the recordin stopped so tryin to get the iplayer goin lol - found it very interestin as u say to see behind the scenes sorta speak!


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

I cant wait to see the next part either! It got me thinking how intelligent the lab people are and isnt it weird how hundreds of people are waiting on their expertise and help and they are just ordinary people.. Its not a job where you could go in with a hangover or be textin yr mate to see if they want to head out after work.. Everything is relying on them, I hope they know how valued they are!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

What an emaotional programme.. I sat in tears but it was lovely to see what goes on behind the scenes.. I would be a bag of nerves handling the specimens..

Jillyhen


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

I just watched the show and i have to say it brought back memories and feelings I had crushed to the back of my mind. My heart goes out to them how brave to let people see how raw it really is. We had 13 cycles here in both clinics then in the Czech republic were we had two beautiful babies in may.After 20yrs I know how lucky we are but i wish I could wave a magic wand so that no one else has to feel the despair. Well done bbc and I look forward to seeing Sharons interview on the 3rd ep


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi girls

I absolutely balled my eyes out watching it. Just about to start my first cycle at Origin and of course i know all the statistics and have read all the stories on here about sucesses and disappointments but it give me a real insight to the process and the rollercoaster of emotions and just not sure how I will handle it if it doesnt work.

I'm in 2 minds about whether or not i will watch the next one


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had a good blub whilst watching this too. Didn't know it was a series  . Our clinic in Oxford is purpose built and there is a huge window between the lab and the EC/ET waiting room. It is amazing to watch them at work. When we went for this last FET, our embryologists was busy at work at a microscope and she turned round and gave us a wink and a thumbs up


----------



## Keepingpositive4more (Sep 21, 2012)

I watched it and was fascinated about it all, having had treatment at both origin and rfc I was hooked to see what happens behind the scene.

Ki bawled for both couples and what their result was and they were very brave sharing their stories.

I will watch the rest of episodes knowing that the ivf journies are behind us now


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't forget to tune into or sky+ the second episode of this programme tonight!


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if i am going to watch it or not, don't think i can handle watching a negative result again!


----------



## Jennyburger (Jun 4, 2008)

Will def be watching tonight 

A wee happy story is at least part of it.   eh Holly?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Once again the makers of this programme took us on a different aspect of the IF journey. I thought it was really interesting to show it from the different contributors' journeys. 
Weren't the wee twins gorgeous?    
Am already wondering what will be on next week's episode... I am also amazed at the fact that only a fifth of couples in NI undergoing tx have managed to go on to have a live birth... Think those stats make depressing reading   but at least I suppose it brings an awareness to others who haven't IF issues how tough IF is and how hard it is to actually be lucky enough to end up with a baby as a result of IVF... I've lost count the no. of people who have said to me - on finding out that I have no children even though I'd love to be a mum - "Have you never tried IVF?" as if 1) I'd never heard of IVF before and (2) as if IVF is like so easy to go through and guarantees you a baby by doing it...     Sorry for the rant!     
Just needed to get it off my chest!


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the "oh but you have to stay positive" comments when I explain there is only a 1 in 5 chance of it working! They then move onto " have you tried relaxing, it will happen when you least expect it!" Arghhhhhh!!! 

I know that I have been guilty of saying all those things in the past so I try not to get annoyed.

I was so impressed with the lady who donated her eggs, after experiencing the side effects of the drugs it really is a very brave and selfless thing to do.


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi ladies. I live in England but heard about the programme through this forum. The consultant on this weeks one used to be at my clinic. He did my first cycle. Anyway, I think it is really sensitively handled as it isn't all rosey or happy endings. But thanks girls for talking about this.

Good luck with the roller coaster that is ivf x


----------



## Shamrock. (Jan 23, 2011)

I watched last nights episode and although I cried through it all I thought it was very well done. Having done a DE cycle myself I thought it was brilliant to see how an actual donor feels and what she had to go through to give such a wonderful gift to two women. She was an amazingly unselfish woman. 

Well done BBC.


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Lisa.Space - the 'have you tried relaxing' comment makes me want to scream!!! 

Watched last nights programme today after getting my husband to watch it first and certified it ok to watch!! It is a great programme and is very well handled given that it is such a sensitive subject.


----------



## Alfiemum28 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all

Enjoying the comments re the baby makers, IVF is now something I am considering after all my m/c simply because we can maybe get a better look at the egg and sperm and see what is happening.  I love the programme and loved the episode re donor eggs as this is something I have considered.  But can we not have a happy story!!!  someone who it has worked out for in NI!!! I am alot better educated after watching the programme.

hugs xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello all

The only thing about watching the babymakers is im so tempted to have anopther cycle of ivf.. Even though we said no more treatment

Jillyhen


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Can you believe it?    ! I forgot to Sky+ the programme this week     and so will have to watch it on iplayer! Grrr!    It really brings to the fore a variety of emotions, from feeling empathy     with those going through the process (reminiscing on my own journey; reliving walking through those doors both literally and figuratively  ) to feeling tremendously sad     when it fails for them and delighted     when it works for them to thinking 'maybe we could go again?     maybe next time might be the right time for us?'     to feeling despair     that despite doing everything humanly possible to become a parent and really putting life on hold for the past x years and going through x cycles, there comes a time when a person or couple has to accept that it is never going to happen for them...   

Sorry for the doom and gloom!     Might feel more upbeat after watching this week's episode.


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Just watched tonight's programme. Poor DH went to bed before it began as he couldn't face it. TBH he hasn't watched any of the four programmes in the series as he doesn't feel up to reliving the whole IVF scenarios again. Don't want to post anything more just yet about tonight's programme incase you haven''t had the chance to watch it yet.. suffice to say it makes for tough viewing...


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

4 episodes was not enuf  dh an I were glued to the tele each time amazed at the stories an don't feel so along as others couples feel the same way we do! Well done bbc for showin this!


----------



## Carterg (Oct 20, 2009)

I have watched this series but not tonight's episode yet but I do find them interesting. Did anyone watch from here to maternity or recommend any other fertility related  tv series.


Grace


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey ladies,great to read your feelings towards the show,I agree it wasn't long enough thou!!!lol @ muskateer mum ;-) I hope u all that are on the rollercoaster have a happy ending X
P.s yes weren't the wee twins cute!!!


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

Hi ladies. I was in the last eposide last night going through a fet. Im so glad i done the show was nervous about doing it but if i have helped at least 1 person then its worth it. The filming was done last year since then we had another fresh icsi treatment at orgin again it did not work for us. Wr have been through the ivf journey for 7 years and now in the new year we are startin the adoption process. If anyone is considering treatment go for it, its a rollercoaster journey and a hard one but any worthwhile journey is take time for yourselfs communicate and look after each other I think every couple that goes through treatment are brave and strong and you all should be so proud dont give up you will know when enoughs enough. Good luck to you all and im glad yous enjoyed the seris.


----------

